# Weather/Temperature



## SummitGoat (Dec 24, 2008)

What is the worst weather/temperature you have had on a hike with your goats? What kind of protection did you offer the goats?

Even Spring/Fall can have pretty cold nights around here. The won't stop *me* from going out (I have a zero degree down bag) but I always hesitate to take the goats when the weather might be questionable.

What are some other people's experiences on the trail? What would you not do again?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd rather have snow or freezing weather than just above freezing and rain. I've had hypothermia problems then when never any other time. I always carry raincoats or at least black plastic garbage bags for coverings. My goats have spent the night with the plastic bags wrapped around them and their saddles on to hold the bags before I routinely started carrying raincoats for them.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

What kind of raincoat would you pack for a goat? I have a gortex polar fleece lined goat coat for camping near a car. Should I carry a light weight packable coat for them? I made the heavy coats because our archery elk hunt happens in Sept. The goats will leave our North Idaho home at 2300ft elevation and arrive in the Sawtooth Wilderness at 6400 ft elevation. The night time temps will go from 40ish at home to low 20ies. They will not have thier winter coats. So I made them one for camp. For hiking I have seen the rain fly like drape that can be placed over the saddle, pack, and goat. I fear this would be difficult to keep on hiking in the forest. Is this drape adaquate to keep the goat dry? Is there another product out there for keeping them dry in cold wet hiking with a pack on? 
Thanks for any thoughts. IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd take the blankets you made along with you. With that extreme possibilty of temp changes and rain or even snow I wouldn't risk it.

If you just need a raincoat you can cut one out of some coated nylon or I've even seen people use the disposable one-use coats made out of thin plastic. Worst case scenario, garbage bags under their saddles. The saddle will get wet but it will stop the ice cold rain if you get caught unprepared.


----------

